

A closed letter to myself about thievery, heckling, and rape jokes - EvanKelly
http://www.pattonoswalt.com/index.cfm?page=spew&id=167

======
EvanKelly
I submitted this because of the impressive level of introspection Patton
Oswalt displays in this letter.

It's a fantastic piece on different perspectives and allowing yourself to
change your view, especially on something you care deeply about.

------
cryptolect
Interesting take on comedic "IP".

